# Marrakech - Morocco A Must See



## Rafael MG (Jul 25, 2007)

Great pics!

First time I see pics of the modern side of Marrakech!

By the way, the snow-capped Atlas is a breathtaking pic. :cheers:

Thanks


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Pictures taken by forumuser Eurowinter ( i hope he wont mind that im posting this )


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

It looks amazing. I once saw a tv program about this city and it didn't look anything like this. They probably showed the 'exotic' places.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Metsada said:


> It looks amazing. I once saw a tv program about this city and it didn't look anything like this. They probably showed the 'exotic' places.


They probably showed the UNESCO part, the old marrakech town.. that looks ofcourse very different


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

They always show the old medina and the place of Jamâa Lfna!
But there's moooooore to see!


----------



## Michael_23 (Mar 1, 2008)

I imagined this city in completely different way... But it's great!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

__


----------



## Racingfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

You can better post all the pictures in one post. nice photos.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice place


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

SOURCE: FLICKR






















































By toomanybears:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks very modern and wealthy!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Edited by Taller, Better

Muttie, I hate deleting photos... but you have to credit all photos in this section now, as to
where you got them. Please repost with a clear credit at the beginning of the thread. Thank you.


----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

Part sof the city looks like suburbs of Tucson or Phoenix Arizona in the states


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Tucson or Phoenix Arizona are red too? :lol:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Muttie, you have credited only one photo in that last entry. If you don't know who took the other pictures, just tell us. If they are yours, tell us that too, please. Would hate to delete the uncredited ones tomorrow. Thank you.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

edited by Taller Better


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Muttie, read my pm please.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Leave this thread alone, we love Marrakech! We don't need credits! :-D


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

CasaMor said:


> Leave this thread alone, we love Marrakech! We don't need credits! :-D


** deep sigh **
This is not about whether we love Marrakech or not, this is about the simple courtesy of acknowledging that we did not take the photos ourselves, and who actually did. Read the rules of the forum, please, as they are extremely easy to follow. Now, let's get back to photos!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

And if we found the pictures by searching on Google, we must mention this??


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Casablanca is better! :banana:


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

casa more U from casablanca that is why U say that but me I prefer marrakech over casablanca


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

People of Casa are richer than Marrakchi! :lol:


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

well yea west casablanca olot of money but marrakech has much less crime than casablanca and is cleaner than casablanca


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

beautiful city!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source: FLickr




























Old medina:



















Airport Terminal:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

looks amazing!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm in love with Marrakech, i wanna marry her! :lol::lol::lol:
:banana:


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

mista_a.b said:


>


A country plenty of light and contrast :cheers:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source GOOGLE:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Casablanca is better! :banana:


But Marrakesh is best


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

You've caught the essential: palm-trees, mcarabia and golf courses! What else could you possibly need to promote tourism??!!



10x for the images!


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

I see many Logan cars also, made in Romania you know?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogdan Alexandru said:


> You've caught the essential: palm-trees, mcarabia and golf courses! What else could you possibly need to promote tourism??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 10x for the images!


I agree :lol::lol:


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

marrakech is booming city


----------



## kmartin (Mar 29, 2008)

Are Moroccans who walk in nude because French colonized them? Or what is Morocco's ruling on this? Moroccans still move to France for jobs, education, healthcare, legal issues, immigration? 

Good pictures of a french colony. Nice photos really.


----------



## she990 (May 8, 2008)

*job needed!!!*

hey guys!!need a help badly!!! advise me whom to contact concerning the job in Marrakech!! wonna work there, but unfortunately dont speak french..but in process of learning..maybe U know any employers who would need english speakers?? thx in advance!!!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Bogdan Alexandru said:


> I see many Logan cars also, made in Romania you know?


The Logan Sedan is also made in Morocco, thats why you see so much of them, cheap and good cars


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

kmartin said:


> Are Moroccans who walk in nude because French colonized them? Or what is Morocco's ruling on this? Moroccans still move to France for jobs, education, healthcare, legal issues, immigration?
> 
> Good pictures of a french colony. Nice photos really.


Uhm, Morocco hasn't been a French colony, for like 50 years. You are a bit behind, Morocco is a pretty liberal country, you will have conservative religious people but also people which are pretty liberal and dress that way.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

No problem Casamor:

some more pics from flickr


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm going there next Weekend!


----------



## Obidos (Dec 23, 2005)

It is indeed a wonderful city, however, it is very curious, you post a lot of pics from modern Marrakech. This part of the city is like any other modern city. We only see that it is Marrakech because it is rose and because in some places we see moroccan flags (besides the Atlas mountains and the arabic architecture). I mean, what it is really special in Marrakech, beautiful, world heritage, a must see.... and the reason why Marrakech is so known world-wide and receive so many tourists is above all the Medina! So wonderful!! And there is only a corner of Djma el Fnaa, some pics of Kotoubia, and the Coranic School from inside, and little bit of the city walls. But nothing of that splendid medina. 
People do not go to Marrakech to see the a city as any other, (in general), they go to see the smells, the colours, the markets, the people, the small and miterious streets, their wonderful ryads, restaurants... they go to see a different, charming, vibrant, unique city... and some times, only some times, people go there to relax in wonderful and modern hotels outside the medina... but international hotels, avenues, parks, shops, shopping centers that you can find everywhere.


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW!!! Morocco has always been on my dream destinations list! Those photos make me wanna cry, because I wanna go there SO BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know what it is...there's just something about those arab looking countries, the uniqueness, the people, the culture. I have been promissing myself for so long I'd go to Morocco, Tunisia, Egypt, Lebanon and Turkey, but there is always the time and money issue. I'm in awe looking at those photos!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Obidos said:


> It is indeed a wonderful city, however, it is very curious, you post a lot of pics from modern Marrakech. This part of the city is like any other modern city. We only see that it is Marrakech because it is rose and because in some places we see moroccan flags (besides the Atlas mountains and the arabic architecture). I mean, what it is really special in Marrakech, beautiful, world heritage, a must see.... and the reason why Marrakech is so known world-wide and receive so many tourists is above all the Medina! So wonderful!! And there is only a corner of Djma el Fnaa, some pics of Kotoubia, and the Coranic School from inside, and little bit of the city walls. But nothing of that splendid medina.
> People do not go to Marrakech to see the a city as any other, (in general), they go to see the smells, the colours, the markets, the people, the small and miterious streets, their wonderful ryads, restaurants... they go to see a different, charming, vibrant, unique city... and some times, only some times, people go there to relax in wonderful and modern hotels outside the medina... but international hotels, avenues, parks, shops, shopping centers that you can find everywhere.


True, but the thing is that most people only know about the medina. So they think the whole of Marrakech is just a simple place with small houses and small alleyways, thats why i post pictures of the new city which has also a very different kind of architecture then most other countries, its what we call neo-classic in Europe. Marrakech is a city of contrast, a city of colours, and the medina is indeed an essential part of it.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Brazil_Gold Coast said:


> WOW!!! Morocco has always been on my dream destinations list! Those photos make me wanna cry, because I wanna go there SO BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know what it is...there's just something about those arab looking countries, the uniqueness, the people, the culture. I have been promissing myself for so long I'd go to Morocco, Tunisia, Egypt, Lebanon and Turkey, but there is always the time and money issue. I'm in awe looking at those photos!


You're welcome to Morocco! :banana::lol:


----------



## raquelquint (Oct 17, 2007)

wow, Morocco is beautiful. I'd like to go there one day. thanks for the pics!


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

wow, never bin there but I will go next year for sure!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

It's better in real! At night it's wonderful!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow, amaizing change of the city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Fickr:
































































Last photo contains Mosque and Church next to eachother.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice pics


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I miss Marrakech!


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey Marrakech looks exotic. 

What is Morocco's chief city? Marakkech or Casablanca or Rabat?


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

niroohawaii said:


> Hey Marrakech looks exotic.
> 
> What is Morocco's chief city? Marakkech or Casablanca or Rabat?


Rabat


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

What is "pogiston"?


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Dunno what pogiston is 

Anyway, some more pictures:

Source flickr


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

These pictures truly smashed all my expectations, I never knew it was so beautiful.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

It's really amazing in real at night...Place of Jamaa El Fna!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WoW! Very nice pics -last ones- Nice work Muttie


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google:


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

a great city with great character. unique, beautiful.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr (made by Nbroekzitter86)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful Marrakech


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Fais nous rever!


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
mashallah
there is huge potential?
how far are the montains?
can u go skiing?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

There's a ski station near Marrakech, Oukaimeden!!!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

New piece of city under construction....its huge!

Source Flickr:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

wow, is it Chwiter??


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

CasaMor said:


> wow, is it Chwiter??


Certainly looks like it, didnt know the project was that freakin huge.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Waw, really a city!


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

^^ the new airport


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Trop gai (gay)! lol


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

:lol:

I think it fits in Marrakech, alot gays in Marakech to


----------



## madao (Feb 18, 2007)

Muttie said:


> New piece of city under construction....its huge!
> 
> Source Flickr:


i hope there will come alot of greenery to


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Of course!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

marrakech getting HUGE !!! damm !!


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

>


christmas lights?? really?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Lol no! It's a muslim country!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like christmas lights indeed...


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

alot of moroccan decorate for christmas


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

They decorate for Christmas in some cities, but thats more for the tourists.


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Muttie said:


> They decorate for Christmas in some cities, but thats more for the tourists.


they even have such decoration in Nador


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

I miss that city a lot. Hope to go there next year


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

karim aboussir said:


> alot of moroccan decorate for christmas


but why?


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

why because moroccans like the pretty colors of x mas it is a muslim country but I guess many people like x mas for the season


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Like me, I like Xmas time!


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

mmmm, interesting......., christmas colors are nice ,yeah


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice actually


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I love the airport!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, the airport ^^ looks very nice


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

airport look like inside one of the star war spaceships I love it too


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Marakesh looks beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

yep it is why can't the rest of morocco be just as beautiful as the greater marrakech area ?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

karim aboussir said:


> yep it is why can't the rest of morocco be just as beautiful as the greater marrakech area ?


Morocco is beautiful not only Marrakech! Casablanca, Tangier, Rabat...they're all beautiful, I love my country!  :banana::cheers:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, Muttie :cheers1: ^^


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

I loved Marrakech very much when I was kid, but now it changed a lot, because of all the tourists who want to visit it, it's becoming more and more european than a moroccan city hno:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source - Google:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Belles photos! Merci!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Mereo (Feb 8, 2007)

Morocco REALLY changed... I haven't been to it for 6 years now and according to the photos, it feels like an oil rich country. Casablanca, Tangier, Marrakech... all changed for the better and I'm simply amazed...

I'm really proud of my country.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Mereo said:


> Morocco REALLY changed... I haven't been to it for 6 years now and according to the photos, it feels like an oil rich country. Casablanca, Tangier, Marrakech... all changed for the better and I'm simply amazed...
> 
> I'm really proud of my country.


Ohhhh 6years?!! :nuts:
It's time to comeback!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice -red- buildings


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google:


----------



## Mereo (Feb 8, 2007)

CasaMor said:


> Ohhhh 6years?!! :nuts:
> It's time to comeback!


Lol, yeah, I should


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Stunning pictures, thanks everyone :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful red buildings :cheers:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr:


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

Mereo said:


> Morocco REALLY changed... I haven't been to it for 6 years now and according to the photos, it feels like an oil rich country. Casablanca, Tangier, Marrakech... all changed for the better and I'm simply amazed...
> 
> I'm really proud of my country.


I feel the same way!! I haven't been to Morocco in just 2 years, much less 6, but it looks like a completely different country. 
Im proud of it too even though im not moroccan:lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Muttie said:


>


Nice photo Muttie


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

I must say that from many pictures I've seen of Morocco, it seems that Moroccan cities are cleaner and neater than Turkish cities. Amazing.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

rabat marrakech I think are the cleanest big cities in morocco
casablanca is a greaty icty but some parts are very dirty hope they work on it 
morocco is beautiful 
proud to be 1/3 moroccan !!


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

jawad5666 said:


> I loved Marrakech very much when I was kid, but now it changed a lot, because of all the tourists who want to visit it, it's becoming more and more european than a moroccan city hno:


The whole world is westernizing, such a shame.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks great, reminds me of Dubai/Barcelona.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Excellent pix and what a lovely city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Marrakesh is a very nice, beautiful and clean city indeed  also amazing


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

yep beautiful city and amazing and still growing even the climate is great but only from late october until april or so it is way too hot in summer 
to me best time to visit marrakech is during the winter or late fall or early spring 
but yes also marrakech is looking like a westernized city looks alot like las vegas nevada


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Thnx all for the nice reply's! 

Some more images - Source Flickr:


----------



## MoroccanBeauty (Jul 22, 2006)

marakech el hamra


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I was in Marrakech this weekend, I came back to Casablanca this morning! It was amazing!


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> I was in Marrakech this weekend, I came back to Casablanca this morning! It was amazing!


lucky you!!!
how long does it take from marrakech to casablanca ?
I believe you take the A 7 highway northbond ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Muttie said:


>


Those gardens in Marrakesh are truly very nice


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> lucky you!!!
> how long does it take from marrakech to casablanca ?
> I believe you take the A 7 highway northbond ?


Yup the highway! It takes about 2h30!  ^^


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

Metsada said:


> The whole world is westernizing, such a shame.


I know what you mean. I hope morocco and marrakech can keep their unique feel and spririt. I want morocco to develop, but I dont want it to turn into some oriental disneyland for europeanshno:


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

intensivecarebear said:


> I feel the same way!! I haven't been to even though im not moroccan:lol:


I always thought you were moroccan,where are you from?^^


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Source: http://welcome-to-morocco.blogspot.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

wowww beautifuLLLL!


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

fantastic photos tnx a lot casamor


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fantastic pics once again CasaMor :cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! ^^ :cheers:

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

marrakeche airport




































the new marrakech grand prix circuit:u-c


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll not miss that!


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

yes offcourse!! the big opening of this track is in the first of may with "THE RACE OF MOROCCO" the world touring car championship
after this three days there will be other championships of :SUPERLEAGUE FORMULA 1 ,LEGEND CARS,MIT JET SERIES, RIO CUP.....
this track will host 5 international racing programs


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

6y 4 ever said:


> yes offcourse!! the big opening of this track is in the first of may with "THE RACE OF MOROCCO" the world touring car championship
> after this three days there will be other championships of :SUPERLEAGUE FORMULA 1 ,LEGEND CARS,MIT JET SERIES, RIO CUP.....
> this track will host 5 international racing programs


WOW AMAZING !
Hey if U can can you tell me if these events will be televised in america like ESPN OR ESPN 2 OR TELEMOUNDO OR SPORTWORLD CHANNEL ?
or I can see it on youtube ??
thanks


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

Eurosport will air the race to 160 countries via more than 75 tv broadcasters over the world,don't worry this event has a large media exposure.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Marrakesh Airport looks very nice ^^


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

uggh, those marrakech tour buses are so tacky. Please dont let morocco turn into a sanitized arab disneylandhno:

but I love the airport...


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> WOW AMAZING !
> Hey if U can can you tell me if these events will be televised in america like ESPN OR ESPN 2 OR TELEMOUNDO OR SPORTWORLD CHANNEL ?
> or I can see it on youtube ??
> thanks


yes like erolisk sid "eurosport" and "2m maroc" and "2m monde" will air the race next to other channels offcourse


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

mista_a.b said:


>


sorry quoting old photo but really impressive.


----------



## tjiklan (Apr 14, 2009)

Prosciutto said:


> Wow, incredible looking city - l love all the palm trees and the mountains in the background.


me too, at first i thought it was some kind of view with edited background :nuts:, but i realized that it was the real picture, aWesome view!


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice white sand, marakech looks lovely


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

marrakech looks great but there is new problem now 
SUBURBAN SPRAWL 
too much of that is not good they extend and extend further and further 
is there a way to control that 
I do not want to see marrakech sprawl like american style city that would kill the carachter of marrakech


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


It was a realy awesome pic :drool: mix of cold (mountains) with palm-trees, (desert type) :cheers:


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

yes,marrakehe is very known by palm trees although it can be sometimes very cold particularly in the winter


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

no skyscrapers?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

ScraperDude said:


> no skyscrapers?


Never! It's an imperial city!


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

ScraperDude said:


> no skyscrapers?


eeww no, its ancient and beautiful the way it is:banana:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

skyscrapers is a big NO NO in marrakech 
the only 2 cities are casablanca and tanger that needs skyscrapers that is it


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

^^ u right marrakeche don't need skayscrapers it's beauty as it is


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Its UNESCO heritage, you cant put a skyscraper in there lol. 

Anyway, some more pics - Source Flickr:


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

^^beautiful, how can anyone say a city like this need skyscrapers?:cheers:


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

fabulous


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I want to drink some orange juice in Jemaa el Fna! 
Nice pics Muttie!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source flickr:

*Old town. *




























*New Town*


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

^^I love the last picture!! thanks!


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

Same here!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated pics guys 



>


It is very nice pic, indeed


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks guys for the Encouraging comments


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*WTCC, Race of Morocco*

www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*WTCC, Race of Morocco*

Source: SSC, Morocco by moroccan che & Redalinho


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

I miss it so much


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Taylorhoge said:


> I miss it so much


one of the best cities on earth !! I can not wait to visit after 10 years I was there in 1999 it has changed so much


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

is this circuit well have a race in the next days ?


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

went to google earth but that is from 2001 
yahoo map is better it is 2007


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The raicing with the sport cars its WRC or a local rally?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The raicing with the sport cars its WRC or a local rally?


It's the WRCC!


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

nn it's WTCC(world touring car championship) The fifth and the sixth race r in marrakech


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

WOW ! Great pictures !!! :cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos indeed; great buildings too


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

great updates tnx


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Beautiful Morocco!


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> www.beurfm.net


Morocco has definitely the most luxurious resorts in Africa


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

^^Yeah I do have one, cause I actually got a call from one of the gay clubs in casablanca and they were wondering where you were. They were worried because they hadn't seen you in ten hours:lol: All the old lonely men were crying "where's Mohammed Yassine mon habibi"??  :rofl:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> They're fashion! :lol:
> You don't like? :lol:


Could you post -in the near future- some new fashion photos?
BTW i like them (fashion photos) too


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

intensivecarebear said:


> ^^Yeah I do have one, cause I actually got a call from one of the gay clubs in casablanca and they were wondering where you were. They were worried because they hadn't seen you in ten hours:lol: All the old lonely men were crying "where's Mohammed Yassine mon habibi"??  :rofl:


:lol: You need to see a doctor! :lol:
None is worried about you! :lol: :cheers:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

LOL


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> LOL


:lol: See! He agrees with me! :lol:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Medersa



















http://www.jedshare.com


----------



## Abla_Soft (Apr 30, 2007)

PLAGE ROUGE


----------



## Abla_Soft (Apr 30, 2007)

NIKKI BEACH


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

^^ Les dernières photos, c'est une fête privée?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Namaskar Palace




































http://www.fusedworld.com!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.grandluxurycommunity.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

On se croirait  aux milles et une nuits!  
Nice pics!


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

magic place


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos @Redalinho  tres belle


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Riad Omar










par *jason-nicholas*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Riad Omar










par *jason-nicholas*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Riad Omar










par *jason-nicholas*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *amorey*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *amorey*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *amorey*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *amorey*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *amorey*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Pacha Club *

















​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*THEATRO*
















































































​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

* Theatro- Wonderfull Summer09 - July*




































































































​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Theatro - June 09*



































​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*THEATRO | JUNE 09































































*​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*THEATRO | MAY 09*









































































































​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Steve Hoge*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Steve Hoge*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Steve Hoge*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Steve Hoge*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Steve Hoge*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *nicobilou*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *nicobilou*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *nicobilou*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Back from Pakistan!*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Back from Pakistan!*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Back from Pakistan!*


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful houses  and very nice this last aerial photo ^^


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Claire Gemini




























By Joa1986










By Richardrgoodwin


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice! I was there last weekend!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.ilove-marrakesh.com


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.pixtof.com/?alb=96


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.ilove-marrakesh.com/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.pixtof.com/?alb=96


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

<br><br>http://www.pixtof.com/?alb=96


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.pixtof.com/?alb=96


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

<br><br>http://www.pixtof.com/?alb=96


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.ilove-marrakesh.com/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*THEATRO (Nightclub)

October 2009





















































































































| August 2009














































| July 2009*









































































[/B]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photos from Theatro night club @Redalinho


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lou Rouge*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lou Rouge*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lou Rouge*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lou Rouge*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lou Rouge*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Medersa Ben Youssef










*Lou Rouge*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*


























































































**kk_wpg*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*



























**kk_wpg*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*

































































**kk_wpg*


----------



## marocco (Feb 10, 2009)

More..


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr by darquati


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr by redpiks


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr by joaoleitao


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr by various


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr by various


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

CasaMor said:


>


^^ luxury photo


----------



## cardinals1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous city! You're so lucky to be there.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Brasserie AZAR


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last photos are really beautiful, amazing! Thanks @Redalinho and @CasaMor


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr by many


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr by many


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr by many


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google by Dominique:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Nice pics Muttie!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Jemaâ el Fna*

flickr by many


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those buildings are indeed great, especially the second building 


Redalinho said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those are really beautiful photos, CasaMor


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

javi itzhak said:


> casamor: what is the building in post n. 628 ? looks fantastic !


The first pic is the airport


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

very nice ! 

i'm waiting for more pics


----------



## butel (Jul 12, 2008)

beautiful pics!!

tanks.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

javi itzhak said:


> very nice !
> 
> i'm waiting for more pics


^^ 


































flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol:









flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flick.com


----------



## Unfold (Feb 4, 2010)

Wonderful city I really love it !


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com by Evandro Faleiro


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com by Evandro Faleiro


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com by Evandro Faleiro


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> flick.com


Cool! :cheers:


----------



## djassine (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## djassine (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## djassine (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## djassine (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## djassine (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## djassine (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## djassine (Jul 11, 2010)




----------

